# Something different: Blue grouse



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

It has been some time since I checked in here. As I recall many folks enjoy an occasion dose of the different, so each season I try to add a little western flavor to the mix. Out here in Wyoming things have been sufficiently wet and cool to produce some great bird crops. If I were unable to travel at all, this would be the year be stuck at home. Thankfully, the annual NoDak visits are on docket again (at least for upland birds, may not have the $ for waterfowl now) and hopefully things will be good there also.
Anyway, blue grouse season has been interesting. One of our small rivers has been the dividing line. Northwest of the river has been superb while south east has been pitiful. Spring snows likely played a role there. That's just fine. The good half more than makes up for the bad. The dog and I have stayed sufficiently busy.
That dog, last year's pup, has turned into a very proficient bird finder and even though plenty of puppy energy remains quite evident; his control level is very good. He will wait for me when birds are in front of him if I so insist, and I often do. Shooting a 40 mph bird in the timber is a tough game. Getting into a little better position first is most beneficial. I still blow the opportunity at times. Our blues are very skittish and typically exhibit one of two behaviors: flush wild or run like mad then flush wild. Just like rooster pheasants. I shoot lots of trees and a few grouse get caught up in the mess. Of course there are those marvelous events when I catch one out in the open (more than ten feet from a tree). The odds improve noticeably.
Soon I will have friends from out of state hunting blue grouse with me. One has experience with ruffed grouse. He does just fine. The other, well he is in for an education in tree trimming. If nothing else, the high mountain air (9,000-10,000' elev.) and immense mountain range will leave a lasting impression. Both guys live in flat country near sea level, one in Michigan and the other in Texas.
Rather than go on with a blow by blow account of the hunts, I will now let the photos speak for themselves. Please enjoy.


----------

